# Rare BMW ? on Ebay



## lola-lola (Apr 6, 2012)

Check this one out!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ultr...0793324?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f15ed006c


----------



## KSims1868 (Apr 16, 2012)

One seriously beautiful car. So cool!!


----------



## smudgeman (Jul 3, 2009)

Well that just got me in trouble at work... I was staring too much at that car and then my boss saw what I was doing.


----------



## 6point3 (May 20, 2012)

*details on the car, for FUTURE reference..........*

A great photo gallery:
http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/slideShow/Main.jsp?token=387076466311:950872975

*However, the photo documentation of this car's restoration scares the living daylight out of me !*

1970 BMW Other Convertible
Ultra Rare *1970 BMW 1600-2 Convertible Voll Cabrio 1600 02* 2002 M1 Z8 1800 turbo

Item Location:	Sarasota, FL, United States
Ended:	Apr 15, 201222:15:00 PDT
Bid history:	
0 bids
Starting bid:	US $35,000.00	
Price:	US $45,000.00

Seller info
Member id gullwinglvr ( Feedback Score Of 402) 
100% Positive feedback

Other item info

Item number:	270950793324
Item condition:	Used

Payment
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.

Last updated on Apr 08, 2012 14:11:34 PDT View all revisions
1970 BMW Other Convertible

Used: A vehicle is considered used if it has been registered and issued a title. Used vehicles have had at ... Read moreabout the condition
VIN: *1558376* | See the full History Report
Mileage:	999,999 miles
Warranty:	Vehicle does NOT have an existing warranty
Title:	Clear
For sale by:	Private seller
Features
Body type:	--	Engine:	4 - Cyl. Cylinder	Exterior color:	Green
Transmission:	Manual	Fuel type:	Gasoline	Interior color:	Black


----------



## sharay38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful! That car wasn't restored, it was remanufactured.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

nice. I want.


----------



## fw_fw (Feb 17, 2012)

Judging by the pictures, as impressive as that 1600 is the rest of the collection is even more impressive....*****!


----------

